# Vantage X7/X8 with XT3000 limbs???



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

Tough to do the conversion when Hoyt doesn't have or won't give out the string and cable lengths. I phoned looking for specs for Spiralx cams with 3000 limbs on a Vantage riser and they claimed they didn't have them...


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

abbgdr said:


> Tough to do the conversion when Hoyt doesn't have or won't give out the string and cable lengths. I phoned looking for specs for Spiralx cams with 3000 limbs on a Vantage riser and they claimed they didn't have them...


I received the same answer, so I was hoping someone on AT had already done all the experimenting and wouldn't mind sharing their secrets.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

I've done it and love the results.

Details coming later.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Boyd said:


> I've done it and love the results.
> 
> Details coming later.


Excellent....thanks!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

O.K. here goes...
We built this bow after the 2009 season.
When we converted the first bow from XT-2000’s to the XT-3000’s we did some research on Hoyt’s tune charts.
We looked at what the Axle to Axle difference was on the bows that used both XT-2000 & XT-3000 limbs. We thought that (if all things were equal) we could just add the difference is the strings/cables and it would be perfect. Well, it was close but what we found was you need to drop a cam size (I went from #3’s to #2’s) to keep the draw length the same.
We also lost just a bit of draw weight as well (less then 5-lbs).
We lost less then 5 fps.
We gained brace height. It went from 8” to 8 7/8”.
We made major gains in forgiveness and finger-shootability. It feels much like a wheel bow but it’s much faster then wheels.

I liked this one so much, I built three more (Vantage Pro’s with XT-3000’s #2 cam 1/2 plus with 75% mods). They make excellent finger shooters.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Boyd said:


> O.K. here goes...
> We built this bow after the 2009 season.
> When we converted the first bow from XT-2000’s to the XT-3000’s we did some research on Hoyt’s tune charts.
> We looked at what the Axle to Axle difference was on the bows that used both XT-2000 & XT-3000 limbs. We thought that (if all things were equal) we could just add the difference is the strings/cables and it would be perfect. Well, it was close but what we found was you need to drop a cam size (I went from #3’s to #2’s) to keep the draw length the same.
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. How did you determine the deflection with the longer limbs? Due to some neck disk damage I suffered last year, I am dropping down the weight of my bow from 60-70 to 50-60 (currently set at 50 until I get my strength back). According to Hoyt I would need 126 def (XT1000) or 78 def (XT2000) to achieve the 50-60 range. Would I need 30 def (XT3000)? I got this number by taking the difference between the 126 and 78, then subtracting that difference (48) from 78.

Being that you had to drop down to a #2 cam, did you keep the #3 cam string and cable lengths on the bow or did you also drop down on the string and cable lengths to match the #2 cam specs?

I probably wouldn't mind taking a 5 pound weight loss, if it meant not reinjuring my neck. I am currently shooting a #2 cam at the top end, so I still have some room to drop down to a #1 cam if needed.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

OBE said:


> Thanks for sharing this. How did you determine the deflection with the longer limbs? Due to some neck disk damage I suffered last year, I am dropping down the weight of my bow from 60-70 to 50-60 (currently set at 50 until I get my strength back). According to Hoyt I would need 126 def (XT1000) or 78 def (XT2000) to achieve the 50-60 range. Would I need 30 def (XT3000)? I got this number by taking the difference between the 126 and 78, then subtracting that difference (48) from 78.
> 
> Being that you had to drop down to a #2 cam, did you keep the #3 cam string and cable lengths on the bow or did you also drop down on the string and cable lengths to match the #2 cam specs?
> 
> I probably wouldn't mind taking a 5 pound weight loss, if it meant not reinjuring my neck. I am currently shooting a #2 cam at the top end, so I still have some room to drop down to a #1 cam if needed.


Hoyt is correct when they said you need to drop deflection numbers. I have 92 deflection XT-3000’s. My draw length is 29.5” with max draw weight of 60#.
I think the 92 deflection works with the higher brace height.

When changing from the #3 cams to #2’s we kept the strings/cables the same length. Those lengths still work with a slight adjustment to the cables (just twisted them up a bit more to time the cams).


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Boyd said:


> Hoyt is correct when they said you need to drop deflection numbers. I have 92 deflection XT-3000’s. My draw length is 29.5” with max draw weight of 60#.
> I think the 92 deflection works with the higher brace height.
> 
> When changing from the #3 cams to #2’s we kept the strings/cables the same length. Those lengths still work with a slight adjustment to the cables (just twisted them up a bit more to time the cams).


What was the deflection on your XT2000 limbs, for 60# max?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

OBE said:


> What was the deflection on your XT2000 limbs, for 60# max?


110 Deflection on the XT-2000’s


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Boyd said:


> We looked at what the Axle to Axle difference was on the bows that used both XT-2000 & XT-3000 limbs. We thought that (if all things were equal) we could just add the difference is the strings/cables and it would be perfect. Well, it was close but what we found was you need to drop a cam size (I went from #3’s to #2’s) to keep the draw length the same.


I have been doing some spec comparisons as you did above. The best I have been able to figure so far, is that the control and buss cables will be about a half inch longer and the string will be about a quarter inch longer (or possibly left the same length). Are these differences close to what you came up with?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

OBE said:


> I have been doing some spec comparisons as you did above. The best I have been able to figure so far, is that the control and buss cables will be about a half inch longer and the string will be about a quarter inch longer (or possibly left the same length). Are these differences close to what you came up with?


When we looked at the difference between the Axle to Axle length, (our’s was 3 1/4”) we made *all the strings/cables* 3 1/4” longer.

Example:
Hoyt’s tune chart for the 2009 Pro Elite with XT-2000 limbs @ 30” draw has an Axle to Axle of 37 1/8”.
Hoyt’s tune chart for the 2009 Pro Elite with *XT-3000 limbs* @ 30” draw has an Axle to Axle of *40 3/8”*.
That’s a difference of 3 1/4”.
We built *all* of our string/cables 3 1/4” longer.

Our focus was to exactly match A to A difference with each string/cable. It worked great.

Boyd


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

I've done it and used Barnsdale shoot-thru cams as well. Made for a great fingers bow - took some time to figure out the XT3000 limb deflectiona nd strings length but we got it done.

I used a 2009 Vantage Elite riser since I wanted a shoot-thru riser as well.


----------



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the reason your weight dropped 5 lbs is because you used the Pro Elite specs and they have a different limb angle than the Vantage risers. That would also affect limb deflection as well


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Boyd said:


> When we looked at the difference between the Axle to Axle length, (our’s was 3 1/4”) we made *all the strings/cables* 3 1/4” longer.
> 
> Example:
> Hoyt’s tune chart for the 2009 Pro Elite with XT-2000 limbs @ 30” draw has an Axle to Axle of 37 1/8”.
> ...


Let's see if I am finally starting to understand this. The Axle to Axle on your XT3000 bow is now about 44 1/8".


----------



## donmorrison (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a stock Hoyt Vantage X8 with XT3000 limbs and cam.5 plus. I'd have to check to see what base cam # it is. Let me know if you need the specs or anything.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

donmorrison said:


> I have a stock Hoyt Vantage X8 with XT3000 limbs and cam.5 plus. I'd have to check to see what base cam # it is. Let me know if you need the specs or anything.


I would like that, thank you. It will be interesting to see how specs differ between creators and why it works for them.


----------

